# Beef Steak, Whats Your Favourite?



## J Grimmer (4/10/10)

I just had a rib in the bone for dinner, its the first I've had in a long time and i had forgotten how good they were. I reckon i would rate it as my favourite steak. What's your favourite?

J


----------



## Cube (4/10/10)

Rib Eye. Not that budget crap in the supermarkets. Buy in bulk from butcher ( maybe 5 at Super Butcher get cheeky and ask for better deal for 5), butcher at home into roasts and smaller pieces and freeze. Season and sear on all sides and in to oven for about 15 mins. Nice pink and tender. Rest for 5 mins and do what you like with it from standard roasts to best hamburgers if sliced.


----------



## shonks69 (5/10/10)

+1 Rib Eye Bone in hard to top, I do also like a good T-Bone, Porterhouse, Fillet. Ah shit their all bloody good.
Come on summer, BBQ's & Beef :icon_drool2: :icon_cheers:


----------



## MitchDudarko (5/10/10)

I like Scotch Fillet. MUST have a nice marble of fat through it though. Fat = Flavour.


----------



## MarkBastard (5/10/10)

Ribeye on the bone for me. When you get a good one that is so good that even the fat tastes great you know you're onto a winner.

I've sort of noticed that in Sydney anything with Ribeye in its name is going to be great but sometimes in Brisbane you get shafted and given something much less spectacular and without the nice round shape.


----------



## Airgead (5/10/10)

I'm a big fan of the humble rump. Rib eye and the fancy ones are nice but I still reckon you can't beat rump for flavour and cooked properly its tender as.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Fourstar (5/10/10)

pet hate, going to a butcher and seeing ribeye 5$ more per kg than Scotch fillet when its the same damn cut with damn bone weight being paid for by the customer. <_< 

ribeye, scotch. both are nom nom nom for me! There is something about the flavour on the bone though. :beerbang:


----------



## warra48 (5/10/10)

I love most steaks, but I'm really not a fan at all of Rump, I just don't like the unusual flavour it has compared to other steaks.
My favourite is probably Fillet, done on the grill on the BBQ, about 3 min a side on high. Medium rare to Rare Medium Rare. Some mustard or bearnaise on the side, beautiful.
Had a great steak while away in the Hunter Valley a couple of months ago, a Dry Aged Porterhouse steak. Beautifully tender, and very intensely flavourful.

As an aside, I cooked a leg of lamb last Sunday on the Weber, 5 hours at 130C. The meat just fell away from the bone, tender as could be, and it tasted divine.


----------



## kevo (5/10/10)

Mmmm dead cow......mmmmmm

I don't care how
Just give me dead cow.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Banshee (6/10/10)

Scotch fillet YUM.
Been buying budget T-bones from IGA lately and are suprisingly good. I usually buy from the butcher but saw a 3 pack in the IGA fridge and thought bugger it if they are sh!t I wont buy them again but they were good quality.


----------



## Mercs Own (6/10/10)

Depends what you are cooking really - Scotch Fillet on the Barbeque, rack of rib eye in the wood fired oven, beef ossobuco with stout slow braised, Tex Mex marinated briskett , blade or chuck steak roganjosh, beef ribs slow braised in red wine.... they are all bloody good! Oh and real proper beef snags!!

My wife loves her porter house.

Kids love their beef mince.


----------



## thanme (6/10/10)

Scotch Fillet or Porterhouse for me


----------



## argon (6/10/10)

Mercs Own said:


> Depends what you are cooking really - Scotch Fillet on the Barbeque, rack of rib eye in the wood fired oven, beef ossobuco with stout slow braised, Tex Mex marinated briskett , blade or chuck steak roganjosh, beef ribs slow braised in red wine.... they are all bloody good! Oh and real proper beef snags!!
> 
> My wife loves her porter house.
> 
> Kids love their beef mince.




argghhh!!!! STOP IT... 2 and a half hours out from lunch <_< 

:icon_cheers: 


Slow cooked rib fillet FTW... when i was a kid used to have scotch fillet 5 times a week with 3 veg... fish and chips on friday night... roast lamb on sunday.

dad = 6' 1" 105kg
brother = 6' 2" 98kg
me = 6' 6" 110kg
mum = 5' 4" 50kg

lots of steak :icon_drool2:


----------



## Newbiebrewer (6/10/10)

Airgead said:


> I'm a big fan of the humble rump. Rib eye and the fancy ones are nice but I still reckon you can't beat rump for flavour and cooked properly its tender as.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave



+1 to above quote, can't beat rump that is cooked to perfection with a bit of salt and pepper :icon_drool2: oh and of course with a nice beer :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/10/10)

Grass feed yearling beef rump, cut NO THINNER than 20-25mm, then on the BBQ grill so you get those nice chared lines..

And must be Med-Rare... :super: 

Goes well with a nice Red... :beerbang:


----------



## TasChris (6/10/10)

I love rib eye as well but recently I had a rump steak from a 1/2Wagyu 1/2 Angus beast hmmm brilliant. Marbling wasn't up to the Japanese quality but man was it good. Even the corned beef was amazing.
Lucky enough to have home grown grass fed, home butchered and well hung yearling Angus at the moment takes some beating. All the cuts are way better than stuff bought at the supermarket that come of a beast that has only been hung for 2 minutes.
NW Tas home of the best beef!!
Chris


----------



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

kevo said:


> Mmmm dead cow......mmmmmm
> 
> I don't care how
> Just give me dead cow.
> ...



+ 1 for me!!!


----------



## Josh (6/10/10)

Got inspired so we had scotch fillet tonight. Pan fried in a little oil, salt and pepper and finished off with some worcestershire sauce. 

Very tasty.


----------



## browndog (7/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> pet hate, going to a butcher and seeing ribeye 5$ more per kg than Scotch fillet when its the same damn cut with damn bone weight being paid for by the customer. <_<
> 
> ribeye, scotch. both are nom nom nom for me! There is something about the flavour on the bone though. :beerbang:




Speaking of that, it shits me no end paying $12 per kg for american style ribs, the are mostly bone FFS! Favourite in our house is an eye fillet with a rich dianne sauce.

-Browndog


----------



## Katherine (8/10/10)

Sirlon for dinner with creamy mushroom sauce.... mmmmmmmm


----------



## manticle (8/10/10)

My favourite steak is a fat and juicy one with good, even marbling.

Love rib eye, porterhouse, rump (easy to overcook) scotch, eye fillet etc.

Probably mainly a porterhouse and rump man - mainly due to affordability.

Resting and not overcooking are the two keys to making any cut a good one.


----------



## MattC (8/10/10)

Yes Yes Yes. I couldnt agree more. Recently bought a whole rump of Black Angus, cut about 20 mm and the thin end left about 10 cm thick for a BBQ roast, absolutely brilliant with a creamy garlic sauce (couple of large green prawns occasionally) served with a nice glass of red. And yes must be med-rare. Ask any chef... well done WTF is that all about?????



Ducatiboy stu said:


> Grass feed yearling beef rump, cut NO THINNER than 20-25mm, then on the BBQ grill so you get those nice chared lines..
> 
> And must be Med-Rare... :super:
> 
> Goes well with a nice Red... :beerbang:


----------



## J Grimmer (10/11/10)

Gotta say i had a great steak at Jade Buddha in Brisbane the other day, it was a wagyu strip lion (marble score 5+), and it was very nice the restuarant had a bit of that fusion cooking thing going on that i dont really understand. Proberbly the tenderest steak ive ever eaten. FYI Mondays they do a half price lunch, i cant comment on the beers because i didn't look (work function). 

Enjoy J.


----------



## stux (12/11/10)

Dry Aged Bone-in Rib Eye...

You can always get a double rib eye... get your butcher to remove one of the bones 

If you use a tenderizer to flatten it out a bit... GIANT steak 

aka, Cowboy Chop, or Beef Cutlet


----------



## MarkBastard (12/11/10)

I bought some of those 'sizzling steaks' from woolworths the other night. I normally think who would buy them but they were awesome for steak sandwhiches. 380 grams of them was $5 and it was exactly 9 thin steaks. I cooked them up and had them for lunch over 3 days, so 3 pieces of steak per sandwhich. I'm gunna do this all the time now, it beats ham and stuff like that on price and quality.

Oh and they cook in literally 2 minutes.


----------



## philw (14/11/10)

Porterhouse / Scotch 



got some wagyu beef porterhouse the other week on special mmmm they were good 

also eat a lot of Roo


----------



## Duff (16/11/10)

Another vote for rib eye on the bone. I reckon we have one of the best butchers Australia wide, Mossman Butchering Co., just up the road. They sell a local grass fed rib eye which is between 40 - 50mm thick, 500gm, at $15 each. Hot sear, then bake in the oven at 180C for around 10 minutes. The knife just falls through it :icon_drool2:


----------



## TasChris (16/11/10)

sorry for OT but cray season has just started in Tas, reckon crayfish has got all the steaks in the world covered!!


----------



## dago001 (16/11/10)

TasChris said:


> sorry for OT but cray season has just started in Tas, reckon crayfish has got all the steaks in the world covered!!


Gotta agree with this - you can keep your beef - give me a fresh Tassie cray any time, like maybe Friday night, mmm, can't wait. If only I had a few Abs to go with it.
And Tassie beef is the best.


----------



## Peteoz77 (16/11/10)

Went to the Carrington Inn in Bungendore on Saturday Evening and I had a 400gm (that's the minumum size, they serve up to 700gm) Bone on ribeye. It's locally raised angus and aged 21 days. It was more than I can eat.. so I ate it. Lovely stuff, you just can't beat Beef...


----------



## Tim F (26/11/10)

Wing rib chops no question, cooked over charcoal for the win. I actually prefer grass fed to grain and tbh none of the wagyu I've tried has impressed me that much.


----------



## Cube (26/11/10)

argon said:


> argghhh!!!! STOP IT... 2 and a half hours out from lunch <_<
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...



Tasmanian local beef?

hehehehhe


----------



## Pennywise (26/11/10)

T-bone, 2 steaks in one


----------



## brettprevans (26/11/10)

Grain fed is shit. They r meant to eat grass etc not grain. Feed Grain is cheaper. Anyways... A good scotch if just plain. Rib eye u need a lot of extra to keep it moist ie tge old bacon wrap. All time fav which the old man and me make once every 2 years is a chateaubriand is baby veg. Get out the larding needle and go to work. Seriously if u and ur missus like steak, find a good place preorder a week in advance and make a romantic evening. Cheese souffle for entree and a maybe a light coffeebean panacotta or something for desert. Arrggghhh!!!!


----------



## Muzduk (30/4/14)

Rolled this boy today....just cant decide which cut to start with.. in a fortnight


----------



## Not For Horses (30/4/14)

Start with the liver and kidneys. You can eat those tonight!


----------



## Muzduk (30/4/14)

Yep, shes a big "fry" chillin in the coolroom , tail etc as well.. Always good to get the bits you don't get back when they go to the abs


----------



## Camo6 (30/4/14)

Muzduk said:


> Yep, shes a big "fry" chillin in the coolroom , tail etc as well.. Always good to get the bits you don't get back when they go to the abs


Reminds me of a neighbour of mine who got a couple of ab workers to butcher one of her cows off-farm. They returned the next day with the sausages and said the meat was still hanging? :blink: When she got the cuts they all had yellow fat like a Jersey's. Worst still they just freezer bagged them and she threw them all into the chest freezer together. She had to use a splitter to separate them. :lol:
We always had our cows hung on-farm so you knew it was your cow you were eating. Whatever you do Muzduk, avoid the rib-eye and eye fillets. Not fit for human consumption. Send them my way and it'll feed my dog for a couple of days.


----------



## Muzduk (30/4/14)

You funny Camo, :lol: Yeah we actually used to kill a barren Jersey heifer for meat, the yellow fat isn't acceptable in the shops anymore but all the old blokes swore by it, still you should get your own no matter what.. Last time we did a beast this size (bout 520 kg) we had some ribeyes that nearly went a kilo.. We mini roasted them..mmmmmm


----------



## Camo6 (30/4/14)

:icon_drool2: I miss farm life!


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/14)

Pity you live so far away, I'd crawl through a field of nettles to get the beef suet off that old girl.

Being somewhat Paleo I love the less common cuts, just cleaned my butcher out of lamb neck today for my beautiful convict stew - neck chops, onions, swede, celery, carrot and a couple of spices pressure cooked in a rich stock I make from lamb bones and offcuts slow cooked for three days.

On topic the Aldi Scotch Fillet steaks in packs of four are some of the best steaks I've eaten in years. Surprisingly. Big nugget of fat in the centre and cook medium rare :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Muzduk (30/4/14)

I too love the secondary cuts Bribie, nothing much gets wasted here..Even the guts etc gets returned to the earth, but hey that "old girl" was a 17 month old male haha.. Suet in the mail B)


----------



## mje1980 (30/4/14)

Prefer scotch fillet but as long as it's between raw and burnt to a crisp I'm happy. 

Oh and I'm a fan of fattier cuts. Hello flavour


----------



## DeGarre (2/5/14)

Hanger steak ie onglet is always a special treat for me. With green peppercorn cream sauce and chips.


----------



## NewtownClown (3/5/14)

+ 1 for the secondary cuts - cooked expertly.

In the US they are called Chef cuts, for two reasons; they are cheap and offer great value for restaurants and you need a good chef to prepare them properly.

Give me a slow braised beef cheek any day


----------

